# Best DVD player for picture slide shows?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm trying to find a cheap way to convert a HDMI connected TV into a giant picture frame. One of the options I'm exploring is to use a DVD player. Here's a couple of things that I would need for the DVD player to have:

- ability to play slideshow from subfolders (ie: select one folder and it plays images from all subfolders inside that folder)
- large file limit (I have thousands of pictures)
- preferably USB support since fitting all my pictures on a DVD (even double layer) is iffy
- HDMI output (since it's not worth running new cables)
- decent transitions between pictures
- customization of how long a picture stays up

If anyone knows of any DVD player that would fit the above requirements please let me know. Or if you have any other suggestions on how to turn an HDMI TV into a giant picture frame without spending a fortune please let me know too.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Does the TV havea USB input? You could p[ut the files on a USB stick... very small, very affordable, very fast... I've gotten 2GB memory sticks as giveaways at tradeshows... that's a lot of pictures...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

glaufman said:


> Does the TV havea USB input? You could p[ut the files on a USB stick... very small, very affordable, very fast... I've gotten 2GB memory sticks as giveaways at tradeshows... that's a lot of pictures...


Unfortunately no, no USB port on the TV.

Harry


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

i used sony dvd player DVP-NS710H/B, it seems good for me:heehee:


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

PS3, absolutely. I hemmed and hawed about buying one just because of expense but finally bit the bullet and then discovered that it could hold all of my thousands of pictures. Granted it took a while to upload but it has 120 gigs of space. Now I just use the remote to access the pictures in their folders or sub-folders, go choose some fun music under the music folder and click "slideshow". I've watched hours of old family photos whiz by and usually the family ends up joining me in the theater.

Now if I can just figure out a way to hook up my old Sony Hi8 camcorder......:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rancho5 said:


> Now if I can just figure out a way to hook up my old Sony Hi8 camcorder......:scratch:


If you have a capture card in a PC with an S_video in you just need to convert it to an avi, DVIX other small video file and then place that on a DVDr along with the pictures.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Harry,

FWIW, the Sherwood BDP-5004 (~$200 list) has a reasonable slide show capability, and can play files in subfolders. It two USB connections, one front and one back. It'll only display JPEG and PNG images, though, and does not support NetFlix or DLNA. For more info, see http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/blu-ray-dvd-disc-media-players/23570-sherwood-bdp-5004-a.html


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

My suggestion would be to use a computer to run your slide show
If the TV has an SD card slot, picture quality is FAR better using that than a DVD player.


----------

